# Abandoned young pigeon advice.



## Garry (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello everyone.
We found what seems to be a young pigeon in our garden yesterday.
Apart from getting onto a low branch, he hasn't made any attempt to fly.
Yesterday he had a few pecks at the bird seed we put out, but today he hasn't eaten much at all, and hasn't touched anything since about midday.
He doesn't move around much and has now been settled in the alleyway for a couple of hours.

I'll have to put him in the shed tonight as there are cats who come around at night.
I'll put water, bird seed, small seeds for Finches, and some watery oats and some peas in with him.
I don't fancy trying to feed him by hand as it would be stressful for both of us, and as he's had some seed before he's probably old enough to take his own food if he wants it.

Anything else I can do for tonight?

Here's a photo of him from today
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gvp1/6108446647/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Thanks a lot
Garry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what you are offering sounds great..but from the picture he may harboring something that is making him sick.. can you get antibiotics where you live?... hopefully one of our UK members can chime in quickley to guide you on what to give him.. in the morning look at his droppings and post picture if you can.. but I do think he needs meds ASAP.


----------



## Garry (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know anything about antibiotics, the shops will be shut now anyway.
I couldn't post earlier as I was looking around for some suitable food for him, and keeping an eye out for cats as well.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Garry said:


> I don't know anything about antibiotics, the shops will be shut now anyway.
> I couldn't post earlier as I was looking around for some suitable food for him, and keeping an eye out for cats as well.


I will get a UK member to check in here to help you...so check back..


----------



## Garry (Sep 3, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> I will get a UK member to check in here to help you...so check back..


Will do, cheers.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Excellent shot of a young woodpigeon. Back in a mo.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Spirit Wings contacted me. A healthy woodie would be difficult to catch. Can you check inside his mouth for yellow growths and under his wings for injuries?

If you let us know where you are we can advise you where to take it...is that paper from the West Midlands? If so, you could try:

Wythall Animal Sanctuary
Middle Lane
Headley Heath
Birmingham.
B38 0DY

Tel: 01564 823288

This is actually South Birmingham location.
They are very pigeon friendly. Take in any injured pigeons.
Don't have a vet on site but will take any bird in need of treatment to their vet.
They will keep and treat any bird that has a chance of recovery.
Have an open aviary where birds can choose to leave or stay once recovered.
Will take other birds and some wildlife.
It is open for the public to view between 2.00 & 4.00 pm every day except Tuesday.

Any donations gladly accepted to help pay for vet treatment.

There is also this one in Kidderminster:

Wyre Forest Animal Trust
Kidderminster

01562 741233 / 07722 813 103
Other Contact: 01562 68005 / 07732812263

Charity Number: 1118948

Rescue sick, injured and orphaned small wildlife with the aim of returning them to the wild. Please help them to continue this work by donating through their website. No amount is too little.



Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Got interrupted 

Yes, he is certainly old enough to be flying - well developed feathering and, from what I see, just lacking the white neck patch.

If he was fairly easy to catch, then as SW says, he has some kind of problem. 

They do get stressed, being wild birds, but he needs to be checked for any injuries (wounds such as perforations under wings or elsewhere) which could indicate him being caught by a cat or other animal. Also should be checked inside his mouth, for any kind of yellowish/white substance adhering to the mouth (for which meds are available). It's best done as a 2 person job, though checking mouth can be done by first wrapping a towel or other cloth round him. 

If none of the above indicate an obvious problem, then it would be guesswork (try it and hope) to advise medications, almost all of which are on prescription only.

He should definitely be kept in a safe place, and confined in a cage, box or the pet carrier. Bird seed, peas and water will be just right for him, if he is able to eat. His droppings may tell us something, too.

If he does not appear to have taken any nourishment by the morning (i.e., before dark tonight and after sunup tomorrow) then we'll have to advise how best to feed, and further courses of action.


----------



## Garry (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot to say I'm in SW Birmingham, Bournville area.
I'll see if I can get my missus to help look at him, but not too hopeful on that as she wouldn't want to stress him out anymore as we've just put him in the shed, with a dim bulb.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Garry said:


> Sorry, I forgot to say I'm in SW Birmingham, Bournville area.
> I'll see if I can get my missus to help look at him, but not too hopeful on that as she wouldn't want to stress him out anymore as we've just put him in the shed, with a dim bulb.


If you saw no obvious injuries, you could leave that until the morning. If there was something for which one of us could send something, it's too late today anyway.


----------



## Garry (Sep 3, 2011)

I just phoned the Wythall sanctuary, but got an answerphone and left a message. I'll try them again in the morning.


----------



## Garry (Sep 3, 2011)

Got a picture of some droppings from the alleyway.
Had to use flash, so the white part was a bit more yellowy than it looks.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gvp1/6109973062/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Thanks again.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Garry, just got in and had a msg from John about your Woodie.

Looks like all has been covered for tonight.
Woodie does look a bit down and not as perky as you'd expect at that age.

As you're on the South side of Brum Wythall is ideal if they are willing to help him.
I'm North in Sutton but if they can't help please let us know and I'll gladly help out.
There's nothing to suggest in the picture that he may have canker but many I've come across that look as fed up as that quite often have. That can only be diagnosed by looking in his mouth to see if there are any yellowy growths or mucous. If you can manage to check that first before you speak to anyone at Wythall it would be helpful just in case they might suggest having him euthanised. Some places are so busy they don't always treat birds with this.
They may not but you'd need to ask them first if they do treat them if they have canker before handing him over.

Just wrap him in a towel and gently open his beak and see if it looks pink and healthy.

Will watch out for your update,

Janet


----------



## Garry (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm afraid he died overnight sometime.
Thanks for the advice anyway everyone.
ATB
Garry


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Garry,

I'm sorry to hear that he died.
I have to say his demeanor looked as if he was very sick although his condition seemed good.
Seems like there was nothing you could have done except what you did and that was to bring him into a safe warm place.

Thanks for trying

Janet


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ahhh sorry Garry you gave it your best....


----------

